
A Critique of the GNU Hurd Multi-Server Operating System [pdf] (2007) - bcaa7f3a8bbc
http://walfield.org/papers/200707-walfield-critique-of-the-GNU-Hurd.pdf
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
In 2007, Hurd developers Neal Walfield and Marcus Brinkmann gave a critique of
the Hurd architecture, known as "The Critique", and a proposal for how a
future system may be designed, known as "The Position Paper", and began
working on the Viengoos microkernel for HURD. As of 2009, development on
Viengoos is paused due to Walfield lacking time to work on it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Hurd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Hurd)

